# And in other news.....



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Man to launch himself from a rocket to prove world is flat


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2017)

_“I don’t believe in science,” said Hughes, whose main sponsor for the rocket is Research Flat Earth. 
“I know about aerodynamics and fluid dynamics and how things move through the air, about the 
certain size of rocket nozzles, and thrust. But that’s not science, that’s just a formula. 
There’s no difference between science and science fiction.”_


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

Should we start an early RIP thread?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Just goes to show you that one does not need to be "mentally ill" to be perceived as crazy. All you need is a deep-seated and unshakeable commitment to a set of irrational beliefs and a confirmation bias that mke such beliefs impervious to any contrary evidence. Lotsa folks like that out there.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)




----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

It seems to me that launching a rocket to determine the shape of the Earth would pass as science. 

Hypothesis: Earth is flat.
Experiment: Launch a rocket.
Observe: See if the Earth looks flat
Evaluate: Are my observations consistent with my hypothesis?

Looks, smells and sounds like science to me.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

So this means the end of the flat earth movement should he succeed? Sounds pretty official


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

amagras said:


> So this means the end of the flat earth movement should he succeed? Sounds pretty official


I doubt it, but it might mean the end of his membership.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I can hear the conversation now:

"That got him #1 on the Darwin awards? Hold my beer ....... "


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

butterknucket said:


> Man to launch himself from a rocket to prove world is flat


Don’t get out of the boat unless you’re going all the way.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2017)




----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

amagras said:


> So this means the end of the flat earth movement should he succeed? Sounds pretty official


only if they all strap themselves to rockets and launch off the planet


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Do these guys believe that everything exists in 2 dimensions? Is the sun flat? Just curious.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

There are many people on this earth who believe strongly in Scientology. That's pretty much on par with the flat earth believers.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Well duh.....

Maps are flat, so therefore the earth is flat.


----------



## JazzyT (Nov 1, 2017)

Rapper B.o.B. also wants to prove the Earth is flat: B.o.B has started a GoFundMe to prove the Earth is flat - CNN


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Assuming the earth IS flat, everyone who lives near the edge and keeps the rest of us from walking, driving, cycling, flying off the edge into space deserves a big round of applause, a big thank you, and a bonus in their pay.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

vadsy said:


> only if they all strap themselves to rockets and launch off the planet


 All they have to do is walk in one direction and keep walking until they fall off


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

He's going to 1800'? Jesus, that's just the CN Tower. I've been on airliners at 41-42,000', you can see a long goddam way but you still can't really see curvature. You'd need to be 100,000'+++

Ah well, he has his name and picture in the papers whoopee


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

mhammer said:


> Assuming the earth IS flat, everyone who lives near the edge and keeps the rest of us from walking, driving, cycling, flying off the edge into space deserves a big round of applause, a big thank you, and a bonus in their pay.


Well you know, a lot of people mysteriously go missing every year and are never found. How do you know they don't fall off the edge?


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2017)

Lincoln said:


> There are many people on this earth who believe strongly in Scientology. That's pretty much on par with the flat earth believers.


and then there are the Pastafarians


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

-lulz steam powered, the latest in 1700's tech
-built from scrap metal, nothing but the finest machining and metalworking tech
-converted to flat earth-ism 2 months ago in an effort (successful, it seems) to raise funds.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

> ...Leave enough food for his four cats — just in case anything happens.....


lol.
id love to see how he calculated "enough".


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2017)

keto said:


> -lulz steam powered, the latest in 1700's tech
> -built from scrap metal, nothing but the finest machining and metalworking tech


Don't forget the fancy red Rust-Oleum paint job.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

If the earth is flat, is there another side? Do the sides have thicknesses? How far do I have to dig to poke a hole into the backside of this pancake we're on? We've dug some pretty deep mines and no one has fallen out the other side yet. But his theory does have merits. What else could explain why coins are flat and are very valuable whereas balls are round and generally of little or no value unless you're a sports celebrity or a bearing.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

You guys are hilarious!! 
I'm getting my laughs for the month..not just the day!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Diablo said:


> id love to see how he calculated "enough".


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

mhammer said:


> Assuming the earth IS flat, everyone who lives near the edge and keeps the rest of us from walking, driving, cycling, flying off the edge into space deserves a big round of applause, a big thank you, and a bonus in their pay.


The best part is shoving the assholes over the edge.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

1SweetRide said:


> If the earth is flat, is there another side? Do the sides have thicknesses? How far do I have to dig to poke a hole into the backside of this pancake we're on? We've dug some pretty deep mines and no one has fallen out the other side yet. But his theory does have merits. What else could explain why coins are flat and are very valuable whereas balls are round and generally of little or no value unless you're a sports celebrity or a bearing.


I'd beg to differ. I value my balls very highly.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

mhammer said:


> Assuming the earth IS flat, everyone who lives near the edge and keeps the rest of us from walking, driving, cycling, flying off the edge into space deserves a big round of applause, a big thank you, and a bonus in their pay.





butterknucket said:


> Well you know, a lot of people mysteriously go missing every year and are never found. How do you know they don't fall off the edge?


According to the Flat Earthers,the edge of the earth is a gigantic ice wall that holds the oceans from spilling over .
Also,the sun and the moon are merely projections onto the inside of a large dome that covers us.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Bubb said:


> According to the Flat Earthers,the edge of the earth is a gigantic ice wall that holds the oceans from spilling over .
> Also,the sun and the moon are merely projections onto the inside of a large dome that covers us.


how do they attempt to explain the picture of earth sent back to us by people on the space station? or years ago, photos of earth taken from the moon?


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Lincoln said:


> how do they attempt to explain the picture of earth sent back to us by people on the space station? or years ago, photos of earth taken from the moon?


Fake. The moon landing was faked, too. They have answers for everything


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

butterknucket said:


> Well you know, a lot of people mysteriously go missing every year and are never found. How do you know they don't fall off the edge?


Hey, I'm not going to fault the "edge-tenders" because they ONLY have a 99.999% success rate. You win some, you lose some. And for those who don't pay attention to the line you're supposed to stand behind in order NOT to fall off, TOUGH COOKIES.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

butterknucket said:


> Well you know, a lot of people mysteriously go missing every year and are never found. How do you know they don't fall off the edge?


Brilliant! 

Have you called 'Missing Persons' with this valuable information?

P.S. I admire your sense of humour...seriously!


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

You know, I understand and accept the proof that it is round - but I do not have my own evidence.

For all I truly know 1st hand, the Earth is flat ................................... and the sun orbits the Earth................... and the cheque is in the mail.

I have however taken my television apart and there are definitely no little people living in there.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

You're all a bunch of round-earthers and flippers.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

I bet this guy could score some "bigtime" political sponsorship money.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm all for conspiracies, and alternative POV's...but I cant imagine what the motive would be for "the world" to put out and maintain such a false perspective? Or does rocket man and his Harbor Freight parts bomb just think hes smarter than everyone else?


----------



## JazzyT (Nov 1, 2017)

Diablo said:


> I'm all for conspiracies, and alternative POV's...but I cant imagine what the motive would be for "the world" to put out and maintain such a false perspective? Or does rocket man and his Harbor Freight parts bomb just think hes smarter than everyone else?


Now the Hollow Earth conspiracy has got legs. Just what are the illuminati storing down there?!


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

That time Calvin went 2-d. 

http://i40.tinypic.com/e68tuf.png


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I've been as far "East" as Israel and as far West as Fields, BC. I know for a fact there's no edge between here and Fields and I was about to say the same thing for Israel but then I got to thinking .............. how do I know the pilot didn't fly around in big circles when it was dark? Same for when I went to England as a child.

So my scientific conclusions are that the Earth may end somewhere the other side of Fields, BC and just past the horizon on the Altantic Ocean.

Phew! Now you all know.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2017)




----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

@Diablo wins phrase of the day with "Harbor Freight parts bomb", my laughter made my wife come ask what was SO funny. Well done, sir.

Must be a slow news day, I will say that. This is such a non-event (1800' elevation aspiration, in a STEAM powered loosely phrased rocket. Really?) that I would expect Trudopes socks to be in much bigger print even if they are holey Pierre hand me downs.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

mhammer said:


> Hey, I'm not going to fault the "edge-tenders" because they ONLY have a 99.999% success rate. You win some, you lose some. And for those who don't pay attention to the line you're supposed to stand behind in order NOT to fall off, TOUGH COOKIES.


I like cookies.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

1SweetRide said:


> If the earth is flat, is there another side? Do the sides have thicknesses? How far do I have to dig to poke a hole into the backside of this pancake we're on? We've dug some pretty deep mines and no one has fallen out the other side yet. But his theory does have merits. What else could explain why coins are flat and are very valuable whereas balls are round and generally of little or no value unless you're a sports celebrity or a bearing.


The other side is where people who astral project go.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Lincoln said:


> how do they attempt to explain the picture of earth sent back to us by people on the space station? or years ago, photos of earth taken from the moon?


Don't you know the moon landing was a hoax?


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2017)

they're taking a pic of the face up, flat side of earth.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

allthumbs56 said:


> I've been as far "East" as Israel and as far West as Fields, BC. I know for a fact there's no edge between here and Fields and I was about to say the same thing for Israel but then I got to thinking .............. how do I know the pilot didn't fly around in big circles when it was dark? Same for when I went to England as a child.
> 
> So my scientific conclusions are that the Earth may end somewhere the other side of Fields, BC and just past the horizon on the Altantic Ocean.
> 
> Phew! Now you all know.


Haven't been as far east as Israel, only to St. John's, but we did drive through Fields and further west. And while there are some drops off the side of the hghway that give one pause to wonder, I can vouch that the edge is not to be found in BC.

On the other hand, I'm always reluctant to dig any further down than maybe 10 metres, because, well, you know, falling out the bottom is not much better than falling off the edge.


----------



## hammerstein (Oct 17, 2017)

Should give every one of them a one way ticket to space so they can see for themselves.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

butterknucket said:


>


L9ved that show


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

butterknucket said:


> I like cookies.


What kind of cookies?


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Lola said:


> What kind of cookies?


Peanut butter chocolate chip works.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

And now you know why it is so difficult to reason with some people. With some it is impossible.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> And now you know why it is so difficult to reason with some people. With some it is impossible.


reminds me of someone


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Unlike a flat Earth, death by misadventure is a thing.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Steadfastly said:


> And now you know why it is so difficult to reason with some people. With some it is impossible.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

butterknucket said:


>


... lmao


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

allthumbs56 said:


> I have however taken my television apart and there are definitely no little people living in there.


well, NOW you know why your tv wasn't working anymore. all the little people escaped!


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Just so cray. For hundreds of years, people have been able to rationalize this without even having to leave the ground. This strikes me as a highly-publicized suicide, but hey, as long as Mr Pilot is happy, whatever ......

Flat earth is just nuts. It doesn't have an end. We all know it's a mobius, right? RIGHT?


----------



## JazzyT (Nov 1, 2017)

High/Deaf said:


> Just so cray. For hundreds of years, people have been able to rationalize this without even having to leave the ground. This strikes me as a highly-publicized suicide, but hey, as long as Mr Pilot is happy, whatever ......
> 
> Flat earth is just nuts. It doesn't have an end. We all know it's a mobius, right? RIGHT?


That has no end but it does have a side edge. Klein Bottle?


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

JazzyT said:


> That has no end but it does have a side edge. Klein Bottle?


Cool! I didn't know there was a 3D version - trust those damn Germans, eh?

I was trying to come up with something that kept people off the edges, like a Bell storefront on both sides, or something like that. Just didn't go all in with it.


----------



## JazzyT (Nov 1, 2017)

High/Deaf said:


> Cool! I didn't know there was a 3D version - trust those damn Germans, eh?
> 
> I was trying to come up with something that kept people off the edges, like a Bell storefront on both sides, or something like that. Just didn't go all in with it.


In time for Christmas, it comes in a wine decanter version:










There is also, as you could predict, a bong version.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Maybe The Onion is laughing at all of us right now.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

US Government Shuts Down Flat-Earther's Rocket Launch


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

butterknucket said:


> US Government Shuts Down Flat-Earther's Rocket Launch


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

butterknucket said:


> US Government Shuts Down Flat-Earther's Rocket Launch


Another theorist nut case IMO.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> Another theorist nut case IMO.


The guy with the rocket or the US government?


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

butterknucket said:


> US Government Shuts Down Flat-Earther's Rocket Launch


I can't wait for the conspiracy theories that are gonna come out of this.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

LanceT said:


> I can't wait for the conspiracy theories that are gonna come out of this.


Maybe the truth that vaccinations actually do cause autism is in space!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

butterknucket said:


> The guy with the rocket or the US government?


You are a funny man, Butter! I meant the rocket guy but there are some funny things going on in the USA at the moment. I will just never understand why anyone would want to get into politics.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

butterknucket said:


> The guy with the rocket or the US government?


Yes


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Why doesn't he just book a window seat on a commercial flight? Oh right...the airlines are probably in on the conspiracy too...


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

In other news it looks like somebody proved Evel's canyon jump was possible in 2016 ( I apologize for the music).


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

JazzyT said:


> That has no end but it does have a side edge. Klein Bottle?


 reminds me of


----------

